
Virtual Pascal - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Pascal
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Virtual Pascal is a free 32-bit Pascal compiler, IDE, and debugger for OS/2
and Microsoft Windows, with some limited Linux support. Virtual Pascal was
developed by Vitaly Miryanov and later maintained by Allan Mertner."

Features

The compiler is compatible with Turbo Pascal, Borland Delphi, and Free Pascal,
although language- and RTL-compatibility is limited for features introduced
after Delphi v2 and FPC 1.0.x.

VP was primarily useful for the following purposes:

Easily port existing 16-bit Turbo Pascal programs to 32 bits

Port existing 16-bit OWL programs to 32-bit Windows (in theory)

Write console (text-mode) programs for several platforms Pascal development
using the 32-bit Windows API (the classic development, no COM)

Learn object-oriented programming

Significant features of Virtual Pascal include:

Text-mode IDE

Debugger is integrated directly into the IDE and is reminiscent of Turbo
Debugger

Fast compilation

Tool-chain written mostly in Intel assembly"

Related:

Virtual Pascal Ning Forum Topic: "Where can I download VP?"

[http://vpascal.ning.com/forum/topic/show?id=854411%3ATopic%3...](http://vpascal.ning.com/forum/topic/show?id=854411%3ATopic%3A9)

